# Is the bedroom worth it over the Roomette?



## Kenny

Hi,

See question. I don't particularly care for the shower/toilet but I am tall and somewhat wide so a bigger bed is definitely appreciated at all times. Also I assume the Bedroom can be locked from the outside, can the Roomette? Ie where to leave all your stuff?

Also, how would the Roomette compare to 2AC on Indian trains (the seats parallel to the widows if you know what I mean)? I do LOVE those two-seaters if I can have them for myself which would be the case with the Roomette.

Also, kind of off-topicish'ly: if I'm interested in the scenery, should I take the Zephyr from Denver or Reno? I have the option of flying into either, tho the Bedroom is significantly more expensive from the former.

Thanks in advance,

Cheers!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

For the price difference, I prefer the Roomette. The Roomette is quieter since it does not have the rattling removable partition that is between the bedrooms and NO YOU CANNOT LOCK the bedroom from the outside. In that respect there is no difference between bedroom and roomette. If there is just one passenger I prefer the two facing sofa seats in the roomette over the couch type seat in the bedroom which can be traveling backwards or forwards since every other bedroom faces opposite direction. And I prefer the bed parallel to the window instead of crosswise as in the bedroom. Last couple times I traveled in the bedrooms, there was occasionally the odor from the bathroom on lower level which are under the bedrooms. No such problem with roomettes on ether level.


----------



## ehbowen

I weighed 275 lbs for several of my trips in a Roomette and never had a problem (in the lower berth). I've since lost weight, but even at 240 lbs I was able to share a Roomette with my father and sleep in the upper berth without issues*. The extra space and private toilet in a Bedroom is very nice, but with the exception of a couple of Amtrak Guest Rewards (Plan 1) redemptions I've never been able to justify the additional cost. At least so far. If I ever do get married while Amtrak is still operating, I may very well book a Bedroom Suite!

* Edit To Add: Your Mileage May Vary. I have the benefit of six years' service in the U.S. Navy; the upper berth in a Roomette is essentially the same size as the bunk I slept in for three solid years. "Normal" people often find it extremely claustrophobic.


----------



## jebr

Personally, the roomette is perfectly fine for me. My wife and I travel via roomette (can't justify the points for a bedroom!) and while it's cozy, it doesn't usually feel tight. Traveling by myself a roomette is plenty large.

Each person is different, but unless the bedroom is around the same price I'd take a roomette.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the answers, Roomette it is!


----------



## dlagrua

Possibly a bit late in the reply but here is an opinion. Worth it is certainly a subjective term. Many travelers are happy with both. Some like ourselves prefer a bedroom because my wife travels with the maximum carry on luggage permitted. We are also middle age and the close trip to the bathroom is beneficial during the evening hours. The disadvantage of the bedroom is that is noisy, you are sleeping across the train ( the rocking motion makes it harder to sleep), you may sit opposite to the direction of the train, it is expensive (often up to 3X the price of the roomette) , the bathroom is tiny (especially for larger people), and Its quite difficult to exit the room when the beds are down.

The roomette offers enough room to sit/sleep, the same meals are included, sleeping in the direction of the train is more comfortable, and its far more economical. Its offers minimal room for carry on luggage (but Superliners have luggage racks on the lower level) and you'll need to walk down the hall for the bathroom.

Since you have already chosen a roomette you'll be fine.

Can't answer your question on the comparison to the Indian trains but member Jis can answer this question.


----------



## Lonestar648

On the SUperliners, we always do the roomette, but with the VL in the East, we do the Bedroom due to the toilet in the roomettes. No such issue in the Superliners. We couldn't justify the cost of the bedroom on western runs.


----------



## caravanman

I would say that for maximum enjoyment and variety, the Zephyr train from Denver is a must! Great scenery with mountains and valleys, rivers, my favourite bit of track in the USA.

The roomette when made up as a bed is similar to the size of the "side berths" in AC2 Indian trains. (Was aboard one to Chidambram last week) !

Safety and security on Amtrak is good, so you can relax and leave your room without many theft concerns.

Just take expensive camera, phone, wallet, etc when you leave the room.

The sleepers are seperated from the coach (think chair car) seats, so there are not many passengers passing through the corridor anyway.

Ed.


----------



## NorthShore

You, also, might be able to book a coach ticket to somewhere else in Colorado or even as far as Salt Lake City, then get the sleeping car upgrade for actual overnight the rest of the way (or, even just to Reno, with another coach section to the destination.)


----------



## Lonestar648

Security in the Sleepers has never been an issue for the decades I have traveled on Amtrak. I don't leave small valuables visible when I leave the room, though many times my laptop has been out. I also close the curtain, kinda out of sight out of mind. On the CZ there are two or three Sleepers, but generally everyone passes through quickly since the hallway is narrow, so no one is really looking in the rooms.


----------



## pennyk

dlagrua said:


> We are also middle age and the close trip to the bathroom is beneficial during the evening hours. The disadvantage of the bedroom is that is noisy, you are sleeping across the train ( the rocking motion makes it harder to sleep), you may sit opposite to the direction of the train, it is expensive (often up to 3X the price of the roomette) , the bathroom is tiny (especially for larger people), and Its quite difficult to exit the room when the beds are down.


I pretty much agree with Dennis. The in-room bathroom is the main reason I choose a bedroom on Superliners. I am fairly small, so the size of the bathroom does not bother me. I probably am older than "middle age," even though I do not want to believe it or admit it.


----------



## RichieRich

As you've heard, no rooms lock from the outside. I spent years in the sleeperette (downstairs) and liked the big shower and 3 bathrooms on the lower level. The last 4 years its' been a bedroom. I actually have used its shower...though many times still go downstairs. I like sleeping in the bedroom as you are perpendicular to the tracks and rock head-to-toe. The Sleeperette you're parallel to the track and rock back and forth/left & right. I usually travel alone (though 4 times-a-year get adjoining bedrooms with the wall that slides open as I take the niece) and don't have the bed made up - just ask for 2 sheets and a blanket and pull the sofa out to lounge position = more floor space.


----------

